# My Yazoo conversion - condensed version.



## bassboy1 (Jul 24, 2008)

I imagine that I am not the only one who doesn't like to sift through pages of comments to view a project. Love reading the comments on my stuff, but don't necessarily have the time to read all the comments on all the projects by everyone. So, I made this link to share on other sites, and figured some of y'all that don't want to sift through all the comments.

At some point, I will put it in my siggy. Check back every few months to see what I have done to it. Although it has been used, and is water ready, it will probably never be "finished."

https://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,482,00.html


----------



## Nickk (Jul 25, 2008)

great job and great writeup =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 25, 2008)

Good post! 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 25, 2008)

The title kinda scares me a bit though. :shock:


----------



## Zum (Jul 25, 2008)

nice easy read,good job


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 25, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> The title kinda scares me a bit though. :shock:


I don't quite follow, on the scary part.... :-k


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 25, 2008)

Good job on the boat and tracking the progress.

I was going to mention a motor support after the cracked weld pic but saw that you fab'd up your own. I had to put one on my boat because it kept pulling the mounting bolts out of the deck. Mine is a commerically available one that the dealer gave me. It's just a solid fiberglass rod about 1 1/4" in diameter with a rubber bumper on the bottom. It screws to the tm bracket and bottoms out on the deck in the stowed position.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I had seen similar things, which gave me the idea for this. If I can, I prefer to make things myself. Plus, I like diamond plate...... :lol:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 26, 2008)

Yazoo conversion..... sorry bad joke I guess. :lol:

On the mod you did an incredible job! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## sccamper (Jul 31, 2008)

Great looking boat. Nice writeup.


----------



## BassNBob (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice job and illustrations or pics.


----------



## Jim (Aug 6, 2008)

Are the pictures on the share a project still up? I see nothing...Is it me?


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2008)

As of last night they were, but I can't seem to pull it up right now. Shareaproject.com server may be down. They will come back at some point.

While I was typing, it finally loaded in my other window. But, it didn't finish loading. Check back in a bit. My guess is they are having internal issues......


----------

